

Smallpdf – A Free Solution to All Your PDF Problems - getdavidhiggins
http://smallpdf.com/

======
wodenokoto
My major PDFs problem is to redo the table of contents in an existing PDFs as
well as changing the page numbers, so that the front page and preface don't
use the first number 1,2,3... But one matches the first page of chapter 1.

Is this even possible?

------
henryscala
I think they are good tools. I use them frequently, e.g. converting PDF to
JPG. Thanks.

